# Free light set - now gone



## roadrash (20 Oct 2017)

About six months ago in the found a bargain thread someone posted this light set from amazon, the rear has two button batteries , the front is rechargeable (usb) I ordered a set and was sent two sets ,i took the photos of my opened set, the set up for grabs is still in the sealed box, 
ive got more than enough lights so they are up for grabs..you just need to pay the pay the postage (open to existing members only)

simply add your name below, my granddaughter will pick a name from the hat at 8pm sunday night


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Oct 2017)

Please thanks


----------



## cyberknight (20 Oct 2017)

Yes please.


----------



## Flyboy (20 Oct 2017)

Yes please


----------



## I like Skol (20 Oct 2017)

Didn't I once give you a bike? Or was it some parts, or both? My memory is terrible but count me in please


----------



## I like Skol (21 Oct 2017)

www.cyclechat.net/threads/free-19”-20”-raleigh-dakota-lady-frame-mtb-18spd.88780

www.cyclechat.net/threads/zaskar-build.206946

Nowt' wrong with my memory after all! Just make sure my name comes out of the hat first


----------



## DCLane (21 Oct 2017)

Yes please


----------



## oldfatfool (21 Oct 2017)

Very generous, yes please.


----------



## classic33 (21 Oct 2017)

Only if you don't show her my avatar


----------



## winjim (21 Oct 2017)

Yes please.


----------



## 13 rider (21 Oct 2017)

Put me in the draw please


----------



## k_green (21 Oct 2017)

Very kind of you! Yes please!


----------



## Tommy2 (21 Oct 2017)

What a nice idea, pop my name in too please


----------



## helston90 (21 Oct 2017)

Yes please


----------



## Trekster (21 Oct 2017)

Yes please.


----------



## Blue Hills (21 Oct 2017)

Yes please.


----------



## roadrash (21 Oct 2017)

I like Skol said:


> Didn't I once give you a bike? Or was it some parts, or both? My memory is terrible but count me in please



you did indeed give me a bike ,even though I had only been a member of cyclechat for two months at the time, you also helped me out by sending me your brake mounting posts off your Zaskar when I couldn't find any anywhere,
you sir are a gentleman and a skolar...


----------



## I like Skol (21 Oct 2017)

But do I get the lights.........


----------



## oldfatfool (21 Oct 2017)

I like Skol said:


> But do I get the lights.........


No. hth


----------



## broady (21 Oct 2017)

Me too then, but can my name go in as @I like Skol


----------



## airborneal (21 Oct 2017)

Very generous, count me in please


----------



## Dec66 (21 Oct 2017)

Yes please


----------



## roadrash (22 Oct 2017)

And the winner is @cyberknight ...pm incoming


----------



## cyberknight (22 Oct 2017)

roadrash said:


> And the winner is @cyberknight ...pm incoming


Thanks !
perfect timing as mini ck needs some lights .


----------



## winjim (22 Oct 2017)

Fix!


----------



## cyberknight (22 Oct 2017)

winjim said:


> Fix!


thats my bike need to be fixed


----------



## Heltor Chasca (22 Oct 2017)

Yes please.


----------



## roadrash (22 Oct 2017)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Yes please.


 
Ahem...see four posts above yours


----------



## Heltor Chasca (22 Oct 2017)

roadrash said:


> Ahem...see four posts above yours



Lights are off. Sorry


----------



## 13 rider (22 Oct 2017)

@cyberknight luck seems to have changed for the better .


----------



## oldfatfool (23 Oct 2017)

Expect Skolly round for his bike gack any time after 9 am.


----------



## roadrash (23 Oct 2017)

@cyberknight 
Posted this morning, could you let me know they arrive ok

Thanks

Gary


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Oct 2017)

Nice feel good thread.


----------



## I like Skol (23 Oct 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Nice feel good thread.


Yep. There are some genuinely good, generous people here on cyclechat and I count @roadrash amongst them.


----------



## meadows (24 Oct 2017)

Yes please


----------



## jefmcg (24 Oct 2017)

meadows said:


> Yes please


@roadrash, Can you edit the title? I.e.Include "gone"


----------



## Crackle (24 Oct 2017)

jefmcg said:


> @roadrash, Can you edit the title? I.e.Include "gone"


----------



## Lonestar (30 Oct 2017)

"Free" is such an amazing word.


----------



## cyberknight (30 Oct 2017)

Bunged £5 in the donations box at Birmingham children's hospital today .


----------



## I like Skol (17 Apr 2018)

An apology required from me I'm afraid. I never got around to making my promised donation for these lights and just remembered when making a similar pledge in different current thread 
To put things right I just dropped a fiver to the Northwest Air Ambulance. Who knew you could donate via Paypal, and I just happen to have a positive balance at the moment


----------



## Rooster1 (18 Apr 2018)

I donated a set of Ultegra Brifters to a fellow CC'er who I felt sorry for. Let there be more of this!


----------

